# Coast Guard Hopeful



## Aaron.Daines (1 Apr 2018)

Hey guys,

Full disclosure, I'm not in the Forces, but I am gearing up to send in my application to the CCGC's navigational officer program. I still have some courses in Uni to get through first so I'm aiming for 2019, but I felt like taking the initiative and reaching out here for anyone who knows anything about the program, the college, or the CCG in general. I've been in touch with the college, and I've done my research. There's only so much a website can tell you however, so if anyone feels like they have something to add, I'd be eternally grateful.

Cheers Lads!

A


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Apr 2018)

A.Daines said:
			
		

> Full disclosure, I'm not in the forces (yet!) but I'm gearing up to send in my application to the CCGC's navigational officer program. . . .



Don't want to burst your bubble, but joining the CCG will not put you in the Forces.


----------



## Aaron.Daines (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the clarification, I didn't realize it was strictly civilian. No bubble burst, but I'll change that in the OP.

Cheers!


----------



## Mike5 (2 Apr 2018)

If you're within range of a Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliary station, you may want to consider volunteering with the Auxiliary.  It might help your application -- but best to check with the College.  At the very least it would give you some experience with in-shore work and small-boat handling.

Good luck,


----------



## Aaron.Daines (2 Apr 2018)

Mike,

Thanks for the pointer. I'm in Nanaimo BC, so there's one not too far away from me. I'll give it a looking into.

Cheers!


----------



## chrisf (2 Apr 2018)

As a former coast guard officer...

The college is a great educational opportunity for a young person, school is free, and you come out with pensionable time punched with a garunteed job...

End up in the right spot within the fleet, and it may be an incredible opportunity to see some incredible parts of our country.

They also have excellent opportunities for continuing continuing education, both professional and academic.

That's the positives, and I hope your experience is positive, I also have a series of negative things to say about the fleet as well though... but it's only based on experience with one region of the fleet.

One thing I will say about the coast guard, they're going to be dragged through a period of change, whether they (as an organization) like it or not... they're suffering hard from the effects of retiring baby boomers... vessels have been unexpectedly suddenly tied up for lack of a crew...

They've recently opened up skipper and chiefs competitions to the public, and they're pretty actively hiring.

I figure this can only be positive for the organization in the long run.

If you want my negative comments on the organization, I'll happily list them, but overall, I think the coast guard college is a good career opportunity.


----------



## Aaron.Daines (3 Apr 2018)

Sent you a PM. Thanks for the reply mate!


----------



## Aaron.Daines (16 Apr 2018)

Shout out lads, Just wanted to let everyone browsing this thread know I am still about and active. I'm still shooting for applying to the CCGC, and would love to chat with anyone interested in, is currently doing, or has done the same!

Cheers lads!


----------

